# ICS 4.0.3--Scrolling Sensitivity questions



## mrmambo (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi:

First I wanted to say "Thank You!" I've been running the ICS alpha 9, updating via nightlies a few times each week, on my HP Touchpad and so appreciate the work of everyone who made/makes this port possible.

One question, though: I've been using iOS for 4 years and am really frustrated at Android's seeming inability to discriminate a scroll from a select with my finger motions. I wasn't sure if this was a bug, my install, the hardware, or simply endemic to ICS/Android.

For example, I often try to scroll down a page in Twitter, Facebook, or Chrome and wind up selecting page links instead of moving down a page as intended. Oftentimes it's impossible to move down the page without selecting something unless I very carefully grab a blank spot and fling it hard, but then I wind up overshooting my scroll target.

Another issue is discrimination of link selections--I've found that I often cannot choose a target, such as the close X on a Chrome tab; it either won't register any tapping or will instead choose an adjacent target. Sometimes rebooting fixes this, but it's a daily problem.

Is there a sensitivity setting somewhere or an app I can download to adjust this?

The difference compared to iOS is astounding--I'm using a 2009 iPhone 3gs and it handles selection of very closely spaced links perfectly and I almost never have problems scrolling vs. selecting.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't have this issue on my phone. It could be something with the touchscreen driver. It is still being actively developed. Check out this thread and try one of the older variants. It may work better for you.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mrmambo said:


> Hi:
> 
> First I wanted to say "Thank You!" I've been running the ICS alpha 9, updating via nightlies a few times each week, on my HP Touchpad and so appreciate the work of everyone who made/makes this port possible.
> 
> ...


A few questions t clarify things. You are running CM9, but what alpha number. It could be 0, .5, .6 or alpha 1 or 2. Some of the older alphas had touch issues and there were fixes/ adjustment for them. As of alpha 2, I haven't seen anyone posting problems about touch screen sensitivity. If you are running a CM9 nightly, you are on your own as they can be less stable than alpha 2. So which version are you running?

There are possible resolutions you might be using such as 160, 132, or 120 dpi. What resolution are you running? I am running mine at 120 dpi and very rarely will "fat finger" the wrong link. But at 160 dpi, that should not happen. I definately do not have scrolling issues. Scrolling is fast and smooth. I can grab the screen with a finger, give it a flip and then grab it again when I see the point I want passing by on the screen. My screen has a very light touch, so I do not have to tap hard to select something.

Have you played around with WebOS on your TouchPad? How is the scrolling and selecting using WebOS? If you have the same problems, then I would say you have an issue that needs to be addressed by HP. I have never seen anyone complain about any kind of screen issue when using WebOS.


----------



## mrmambo (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, Nevertells; responses below:



nevertells said:


> How is the scrolling and selecting using WebOS?


Everything is fine under WebOS; it's definitely just an Android/ICS issue.


----------



## mrmambo (Mar 20, 2012)

nevertells said:


> There are possible resolutions you might be using such as 160, 132, or 120 dpi. What resolution are you running?


Yep, the build.prop file says:
ro.sf.lcd_density=160

I assume that's the dpi setting, correct? Had to search around on the forums to see how to change it.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think he may be having issues with the messed up touch/ gesture controls on android. Currently there is an issue where the touch panel software where it does not track user input properly so you get jumpy movements when scrolling. The deadzone for a gesture is also not set, A simple test for this is to scroll using the side of the front part if your finger (about twice as much of your fingure surface area will be touching the screen), the device will register 2 2ingers with no gap in between and a scrolling action will randomly switch between doing actual scrolling and erroneously doing a zoom gesture

webos does not have any of these issues

directly relating to the issue in the OP, the minute jumps in how it tracks the users finger causes it to get stuck in scroll mode rather than perform the action of selecting text or an object


----------



## mrmambo (Mar 20, 2012)

Razor512 said:


> A simple test for this is to scroll using the side of the front part if your finger (about twice as much of your fingure surface area will be touching the screen), the device will register 2 2ingers with no gap in between and a scrolling action will randomly switch between doing actual scrolling and erroneously doing a zoom gesture


YES! That definitely happens to me--I'll try to scroll and the screen will zoom in and out. Sometimes it will also "quiver" when my finger hovers over, but doesn't actually touch, the screen.

I'm enjoying the TouchPad with ICS, but find myself using it more and more infrequently as the interaction drives me nuts--I mostly use Facebook, Twitter, Chrome, and Netflix and it gets tiring fighting the interface. I don't have particularly huge hands (I'm a small guy) and have been using iOS devices since 2007 with no issues.


----------

